# Peterborough Meet



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi Guys,
There's a lot of TT's around Peterborough anyone fancy getting together for a meet?
Let me know if you are interested.

:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

With a bit of luck there will be a few more around Stamford on 12th/13th July.... as that is probably the leading contender for the Annual national meet ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, in theory I am, let me know when and where.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll most probably be up for it.
Where and when?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

count me in if its on a weekend


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You aint going with out me kid ! :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> You aint going with out me kid ! :


sorry dad (sTTud)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Forgot to add...weekend please... much nicer now that spring is in the air and all that...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Flying Haddock ?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Peterborough is good for me too


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wonder if a meeting at JabbaSport would be good ;D Block is having his induction kit fitted there and had considered going along to take some before and after photos for the mag, etc

Micheal may take us out in his 400bhp Golf...... :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Chaps - I need to visit Burghley House at Stamford near Peterborough soon, as it is the likely venue for the annual TTOC meet. Any chance we can build this into the itinerary so you guys can take a look round with me and let me know what you think of it before we finalise the booking?

How about 29/30 March or 5/6 April?

Louise


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Chaps - I need to visit Burghley House at Stamford near Peterborough soon, as it is the likely venue for the annual TTOC meet. Any chance we can build this into the itinerary so you guys can take a look round with me and let me know what you think of it before we finalise the booking?
> 
> How about 29/30 March or 5/6 April?
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise,

Sounds good so long as it doesn't clash with the Kneesworth weekend meet which is at the end of March I don't know the exact date... maybe Graham will know. Me thinks 5/6 april sounds good.

mayur


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Even I'll come along ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sounds like Saturday 5th might be a good day..

could meet at Jabba, then set off on a cruise dropping in on or ending up at Burghley House...

My knowledge of the Peterborough area is limited to the main roads so wouldnt be able to organise the cruise between - are any of the local boys up for doing this?

NuTTs - are you on for liasing with Jabba once we confirm?

Louise (aka TTOC Events Secretary )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll see what I can do....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh no, no, no. Please not that weekend, I'm in Germany that weekend and I think the Jabba idea is great, weekend after would be OK though. If you've organised it then don't worry, when organising meets you will always get tossers like me saying "I cant make it then etc, etc." just go with the majority.

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I can't do that following weekend. Maybe we could check to see whether everyone could do the preceding weekend (29th March).

Need to also check with Block and Jabba though....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sat 29th looks like a possible as the Kneesworth daytime meet is shaping up to be Sunday 23rd - that way both meets avoid Mothers Day on 30th! : ;D

Sound like its worth doing on a day we can get to Jabba with Block...

L


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd be up for a run up to Peterborough.

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Saturday 29th is ok for me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I might be able to make the 29th 
It's really just around the corner from me :


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

the 29th should be ok with me


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Yes 29th is good for me too. Some nice roads from the M1 to Peterborough but some lethal ditches too.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jabba don't do rolling roads on Saturdays. IIRC they have a noise problem and aren't allowed to run their rolling road / engine revs...

This means Block will be having his inductio kit fitted on a weekday.

I guess we're on our own guys and gals...

Anyone want to put a route together for the 29th?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So far I reckon we have

NuTTs 
NIIK_TT
huTTers
A3DFU
Mayur
NormStrm
T7
Love_iTT
18fl
mazza
pgTT
TTotal


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I will have a big surprise for you all by then ! 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm keen so long as I'm not TTless - should be ok, its only next week

Rob


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to come in late but I'd like to join you on the 29th also....

Where are we actually going to meet??

and at what time??

Cheers

Jason


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think we should do a cruise.... find a nice route and visit pubs along the way.... ahh memories... of days when myself, Mr.Green, GAV TT, C5 NUN, Scotty and Maksing and others did that trip in the countryside.... what a laugh.. hard to imagine that was nearly 2 years ago Â


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for remembering me! :









P.S. "COACH!!"


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Won't be able to do this one as the TT is still off the road.....still in hibernation from the winter [smiley=zzz.gif].

April's going to be out as I'm Ireland one weekend, Germany for a week and then taking a weeks holiday. But I'm feeling very guilty as I haven't done a meeting for ages, so any future meets are going to be a must ;D.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, a result. The 29th is fine for me. Looking forward to putting some names to faces.

I don't think anything has been arranged yet reading through the posts regarding where to meet up but how about this as a starters. At the A1/Peterborough turn-off, going northbound, I think there is a new(ish) travell lodge on the lefthand side. How about meeting there to start off with at about 1 o'clock, we can then discuss where to go on from there unless there is a route sorted out beforehand.

Open to suggestion but just thought so that it would get the ball rolling.

Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And it rolls .... sounds good to me


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have a meeting place!! :

Just need a route now ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I might be able to make this too... Would of been kewl to head to Jabba tho... Odd about the noise problem - they have a proper rolling road bay which is in a sealed room... I know they are loud, but when I stood outside the room and listened, it was much quieter... Then again tho, the neighbours are pretty close by, so they probably complain about even the slightest sound...

Shash.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Scotty I aint forgotten you .. have a look at my post :

Coach... I will never forget


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

They are planning to move to a converted farmhouse (or they were....) where they could rev the b*ll*cks off 1.8T's without neighbours getting the local council involved ;D ;D



> I might be able to make this too... Â Would of been kewl to head to Jabba tho... Â Odd about the noise problem - they have a proper rolling road bay which is in a sealed room... Â I know they are loud, but when I stood outside the room and listened, it was much quieter... Â Then again tho, the neighbours are pretty close by, so they probably complain about even the slightest sound...
> 
> Shash.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm goung up to the Peterborough A1 junction tomorrow (Sunday) so I shall have a nose around where I said for the meeting up bit just to make sure it is where I said it was - if you get my drift ;D

I'll post again tomorrow after I have been there.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As promised, went there today and there is a large car park to meet up in and dead easy to find, Its on the A605 westbound just off the A1, you cant miss it. Its called Sleep Hall.

How about setting a time of 1'oclock, Saturday the 29th March at the above, thats unless someone else has a better plan.

Haven't thought about a route after the meet, anyone got any ideas?

Graham


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Think i might come along


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Graham , good effort mate, whats the post code please ? Is Sleep Hal;l a pub or what ?

John


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi John, no m8, its not a pub its just one of those motel places for hypermegaexecutives who shoot up and down the A1 and need an overnight sleep, its nothing great its just that I thought it would be an ideal starting point as is so easy to find and has loads of parking. We can of course go in and grab a beer (or orange for the likes of you and me ) to discuss where were going from there.

I'll see if I can get the post code tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks friend and ps I like those dimply jobs...handy for grating cheese on I guess too ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you'll be the organiser in chief, Graham  ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is this all sorted now ;D or ... dead :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh my Gawd black rings meet silver rings again..people will begin to talk Daniela !But where is the event #? :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> But where is the event #? :


.... hmmmmm [smiley=book2.gif]
I know, could it be Peterborough [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Yes, a result. The 29th is fine for me. Looking forward to putting some names to faces.
> 
> I don't think anything has been arranged yet reading through the posts regarding where to meet up but how about this as a starters. At the A1/Peterborough turn-off, going northbound, I think there is a new(ish) travell lodge on the lefthand side. How about meeting there to start off with at about 1 o'clock, we can then discuss where to go on from there unless there is a route sorted out beforehand.
> 
> ...


What about going up the A1, slow cruise through stamford and then left to Rutland there are some great roads around the lake and plenty of large carparks to stop off at too.?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Great idea, we can all hire mountain bikes and cycle round the Rutland water, its only 25 miles .

So is that a plan then? Meet as suggested at 1.00, maybe have a quick drink and a natter then start at about 2.00 and head for Rutland Water.

What do you guys think to that?

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As long as there is some "quick" tarmac and no cameras, I'll be happy ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

To me it looks like we are talking about the

*Travelodge, Crowlands Road
Eye Green
Peterborough
PE6 7SZ*

for on-line map users???

Directions:
_Exit A1 at the A47 towards P'borough. Follow this rd until you reach the junction of the A47/A1073 heading towards Wisbech. The Travelodge is located on the left, next to the Esso garage. There is a Little Chef and a Harry Ramsden there_

So. do we then meet at 1:00pm at the Little Chef on the 29th March??

... thanks Graham, I'm sort of used to doing the ... how did someone put it so nicely recently ??? secreterial work??? Dohhhhhh 
Just fit for a Fitness ... Â : 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

P.S.

I'm *not*, repeat *not*, volunteering to do the roads, but will bring a map Â :-/ ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Guess who's coming tooooooooooooooooooo ;D

I am up for this one guys, so slap my thighs i mean, my name on the list.

and Thank you Daniela for the address of the Meeting place.......i'll hopefully get this one right ;D (Unlike i did at the Brighton meet eh Louise)

Whe do i get to do my Gardening, house work, shopping, and watch all the videos i seem to be piling up! i have saved sooooooooooooooooooooo much money....i might just have to buy _another_ TT ;D

See you all soooooooooooooooooooooooo.xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So who is sorting roads??

Stamford via Rutland Water to Oakham, down to Eyebrook Reservoir, across to Corby, through Rockingham Forest, Southwick Hall and on to ~Wansford and Ferry Meadows doesn't sound too bad ???

NOOOO
not me!!!!

Just a suggestion :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm fine for this meet folks. Look forward to seeing you all on the 29th.
Mayur


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Look forward to seeing you all on the 29th.
> Mayur


The roads, the roads: someone needs to sort the roads!!!!!!!!

Mayur : ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The roads, the roads: someone needs to sort the roads!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mayur Â : ;D


I though you were the expert!! Can't you function outside the Peak District? ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I though you were the expert!! Can't you function outside the Peak District? Â ;D


I see you volunteer, Vlastan :


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Where's peterborough :-/ top, middle or bottom


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

East of middle....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

North of south, then turn east.
And just before you run out of road double back on yourself to the west :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Was that the route then , thanks Daniela ! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who says I'm doing the route [smiley=furious3.gif]

I'm rubbish at route planning :

Anyway: this is mazza's drive!!!!!!!!!

mazza, where are you ??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mazza is MIA!! ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

??? Why , thought Mama was Mia ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MAZZA! MAZZA! MAAZZZAAAA!

Are you going to plan that route then???

Else you may have umpteen TTs turning up not knowing what to do with themselves  :


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow, I didn't realise how much interest there is in a meet in Peterborough! 
Right how does April sound??? I have never been to or organised a meet before-you could say I am a TT meet virgin. Anyone out there can give me some tips/advice??

I'm gonna get on the case now!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

thought the date was 29/03/03 :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

29th March for sure!!!!!!

Mazza: I'll do a second reply to your IM.
Give me 2 secs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like we have now:

Mazza
pgTT
TTotal
NormStrm
Mayur
A3DFU
huTTers
55JWB
NickyB
18fl
T7
R6BTT
NIK_TT
Love_iTT
NuTTs

and possibly:
Jonah
DXN
Emmy

To me this looks like 15 definites and 3 possibles

Roads then:
I don't know the area at all, but since people are just falling over themselves, who is happy with the following suggestion:

>> Stamford via Rutland Water to Oakham, down to Eyebrook Reservoir, across to Corby, through Rockingham Forest, Southwick Hall and on to ~Wansford and Ferry Meadows doesn't sound too bad <<

It'll be something very basic and knocked together in 5 min using a map measurer.
Well ... it'll take a lot longer :-/

Anyone out there who can guess why I have a _dÃ©ja vue_ feeling ... dohhhh


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> The roads, the roads: someone needs to sort the roads!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mayur Â : ;D


Daniella, sorry couldn't reply earlier.
If I were to sort to route out rest assured that most of us wouldn't make it out of the car park ! I just don't know the area at all... I'm sorry :-[

The good thing is that I have faith in you coming up with a super route Daniella ;D ... Seriously, thanks Daniella.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks for your faith in me Mayur :-*

I was actually hinting at ****** with my comment below :-X :-[


> Anyone out there who can guess why I have a _dÃ©ja vue_ feeling ... dohhhh


O.K. then: looks like I've volunteered myself to do a bit of route planning (again)

.... unless someone else wants to do it :


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you add me to the list? ;D Can't have NickyB's Moro all on its own 8)

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SBJ, you are added 

Looks like we have now:

Mazza 
pgTT 
TTotal 
NormStrm 
Mayur 
A3DFU 
huTTers 
55JWB 
NickyB 
18fl 
T7 
R6BTT 
NIK_TT 
Love_iTT 
NuTTs 
SBJ

and possibly: 
Jonah 
DXN 
Emmy


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> To me it looks like we are talking about the
> 
> *Travelodge, Crowlands Road
> Eye Green
> ...


Now I'm confused. I thought everyone was OK with the meeting as described within my 3 postings on page 4. Whats with all this A47/A1073, Little Chef and Harry Ramsden, where did all that come from ???

"... thanks Graham, I'm sort of used to doing the ..."

Daniella, didn't I post that I actually went there the other Sunday to check the car park etc out, I think your comment is a bit unfair, as far as I'm aware the only thing I didn't give was the post code.

Now that I've had my little rant then we should go with your meeting at:

Travelodge, Crowlands Road 
Eye Green 
Peterborough 
PE6 7SZ

so as to not cause anymore confusion, (well for me anyway)

Time still 1 oclock


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

So which one we meeting at [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kid...pay attention... 

So where is the event # ? :-[


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Kid...pay attention...
> 
> So where is the event Â # ? Â :-[


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=deal2.gif]

The info is in this thread kid...read it !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Now I'm confused. I thought everyone was OK with the meeting as described within my 3 postings on page 4. Whats with all this A47/A1073, Little Chef and Harry Ramsden, where did all that come from ???
> 
> "... thanks Graham, I'm sort of used to doing the ..."
> 
> ...


My apologies Graham, and I'm glad you had your rant Â ;D :

Looks like we have the same postcode for the sameTravelodge, just that my brochure also mentions Harry Ramsden and the Little Chef Â :-/ ;D

Now then, here is an offer *you simply cannot miss, Graham* I'll sit back and twiddle my thumbs, while you sort the roads Â ;D ;D ;D

Happy sorting, Graham Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

ps: I used the Travelodge Directory of 2002 for directions, and only 1 TL is mentioned in the P'bo'ro area.

over to you, Gaham  ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

On Saturday 29th March at 1pm I'll be at:

Travelodge, Crowlands Road Â 
Eye Green Â 
Peterborough Â 
PE6 7SZ 
Â 
My understanding from the previous comments is that Graham has now been asked to plan the route... is that ok Graham? or have I misread the post and Daniela is doing that... ??? No worries... in the worst case we can all hold hands in the car park and run in little Audi rings around our cars ;D

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.
mayur


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry guys - I've got to back out of this meeting. :'(

Hope the weather is fine and you all have a good time 8)

SBJ


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> in the worst case we can all hold hands in the car park and run in little Audi rings around our cars


Heeee Heeee heeeee he heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

xx


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

anyone got a map :-[ :


----------



## s4tch (May 12, 2002)

guys there is an excellent place in peterborough for you to meet.

it is a mcdonalds extra/hotel/shop complex on the a1, at the turn off to oundle a605 it has a large carpark and is very easy too find.you cant miss it.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> guys there is an excellent place in peterborough for you to meet.
> 
> it is a mcdonalds extra/hotel/shop complex on the a1, at the turn off to oundle a605 it has a large carpark and is very easy too find.you cant miss it.


Hi Mr Sanchez, thanks for the suggestion. I think we'll all stick with the decided venue. However, any route plans for a cruise etc may be of help to Graham or Daniela :

Senor Sanchez, vienes este sabado?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Â¿Sr. Mayur, autorizaciÃ³n usted tiene un coche alegre, ahora usted habla espaÃ±ol, quÃ© siguiente? Â¿descubrimos que usted es de hecho Winston Churchill? LOL


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Â
> Â¿Sr. Mayur, autorizaciÃ³n usted tiene un coche alegre, ahora usted habla espaÃ±ol, quÃ© siguiente? Â¿descubrimos que usted es de hecho Winston Churchill? LOL Â


Hola Juan, Â¿como estas hombre? Si hablo un poco el EspaÃ±ol... no, no, no el Winston, solamente el Generalisimo Franco! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi mi hombre enojado amistoso! Â¡Soy agradecido a los individuos de los pescados de Alta Vista Babel para esta traducciÃ³n, yo no puedo hablar cualquier lengua aparte de Gobbledeegook! Â¡(hombre del cuidado de Auditarean)Take viejo! Juan


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Hi mi hombre enojado amistoso! Â¡Soy agradecido a los individuos de los pescados de Alta Vista Babel para esta traducciÃ³n, yo no puedo hablar cualquier lengua aparte de Gobbledeegook! Â¡(hombre del cuidado de Auditarean)Take viejo! Juan


hehehe... I can't beat that Juan! LOL
I think you've just managed to mangle up a one thousand year old language in about 10 secs flat! ;D

Back to the topic... are you (or anyone else) going up the A1? If so we can meet up at Sandy then drive up.
mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be starting from Southend on Saturday morning,
after spending the night with Nicky ( O M G ! )

and John I must add ! Â Yes lets meet up, call me in the Morning early and we shall discuss, so we will have 3 cars then !

Will be off line from now until I see you though...

Cheers

john


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Will be starting from Southend on Saturday morning,
> after spending the night with Nicky ( O M G ! )
> 
> and John I must add ! Â Yes lets meet up, call me in the Morning early and we shall discuss, so we will have 3 cars then !
> ...


That's good John.
The night may be good for you John... For Nicky though  [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 

;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No mate, just think about my poor earholes !!!

Speak Sat am ! J


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> No mate, just think about my poor earholes !!!
> 
> Speak Sat am ! Â J


I'm sure she'll look after you, she's a


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry to be dumb
Has the meeting place been finalised
?at jct of A47 and A1073 eye green East of peterborough.
or
?A1 and A47? West of peterborough


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Has a route been organised yet :-/
will have aload of hotmelt glue guns, metal epoxy filler,super glue, araldite with me on sat ;D if anyone wants any


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just to add a final degree of complexity...

As I'm sure you recall we have provisionally booked Burghley House near Peterborough for the annual meet in July. While I am up there on Saturday I would like to drop in and check out the place they have set aside for us. It would be GREAT if we could do this as part of the meet so I can get everyones veiws on the venue and we can identify any location-specific requirements for the event.

*So can Graeme or Dani advise whether we can slot Burghley into the route?* Thanks!!!

(IF NOT I propose a pre-meet there beforehand for anyone who can make it).

L


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

John, Mayur wanna meet up on route somewhere :-/


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It's OK Dani, you can do the road route, I don't mind - honest. If not then I'm sure we can wing it on the day.

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately I can't do the run, so if the Burleigh visit is part of the run, then I can't attend. If the Burleigh visit is planned for <10am, then I will be able to make it, but not the meet afterwards. :-/ :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Fine let's do Burghley in the morning. The house is closed but we can get into the grounds and look around - I have detail on where they are planning to locate us.

What time Mark? Did you really mean BEFORE 10am?

Louise


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Deep depression, I won't be able to make the meet 
I trust you all have a good time and I'll look forward to reading about it and seeing all the piccys.

Norman


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> It's OK Dani, you can do the road route, I don't mind - honest. If not then I'm sure we can wing it on the day.
> 
> Graham


You are soooo kind Graham, honestly Â :-/ Â :-* :-*

O.K. then: 
this is final:

we'll meet at 1:00pm at the TL Peterborough,
post code PE6 7SZ and hungry people can have a bite to eat at HR or LC

I'll do a bit of route planning tomorrow after "finishing off" my clients :

Jonah: I'll be shooting down the A50 (coming via A515). Fancy meeting up somewhere??


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Here then ;D
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/booking/hot ... tel_id=167


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> John, Mayur wanna meet up on route somewhere :-/


Hi Phil, Nicky, John
Don't know what your route is but how about meeting at the Texaco at the Sandy roundabout on the A1 then drive north together?

mayur


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Daniela, thankyou for taking this onboard.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mayur Nicky Phil, I am not on line ...oh yes I am....!

Popped in for a quicky !! Hi all ! Will print this off incase Nix dont see it ...should be ok then mayur, you all have my mob number so we'll be on the blower on sat ! John


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Phil, Nicky, John
> Don't know what your route is but how about meeting at the Texaco at the Sandy roundabout on the A1 then drive north together?
> 
> mayur


where the feck is that? :-[ 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS lets all work out the time on Sat am too ! 8)


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

haaa haaha hhahahaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;D

you are alllllllllllll mad! i am the only sane one on here 

Oh Norm, shame you can't make it m8!
and
Philly....you are sooooooooooooooooooo funny, i hope you _can_ find us to cruise up on Saturday. :-*

looking forward to it already!

NickyB....who has somewhere to rest her arm now ;D

Oh yeah....Mr TTotal....we do have internet access in Essex you know : :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh... :-[

Was gonna post or fax you the info , but shant now :-X  :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i thought the meet was in Essex :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The meats at the Butchers


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

:-X


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Hi Guys

Sorry but I may not be able to make it tommorow...

:'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

But WHERE is the event ??? :


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Someone said Essex ....


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Fine let's do Burghley in the morning. The house is closed but we can get into the grounds and look around - I have detail on where they are planning to locate us.
> 
> What time Mark? Did you really mean BEFORE 10am?


Louise/Mark, I'll meet you there at around 10am and then will also go onto the P'boro meet from there.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

*IS THIS STILL ON :-/*
details plz


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Uh Oh may have a Challenge getting there tomorrow - 3.5 tonnes of Topsoil is apparently being delivered loose on my drive in the morning.
I'll service and revo the wheelbarrow tonight but it sounds like a lot to shift -

John, if I don't make it we could maybe meet up on your way back assuming you are back to Soton. I'm 1.5 miles from J4 M40.
Rob


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> *IS THIS STILL ON Â :-/*
> details plz


I guess if we all turn up it will be 



> O.K. then:
> this is final:
> 
> we'll meet at 1:00pm at the TL Peterborough,
> ...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Apologies for plagiarising Danis work but the directions were buried on P6.

'To me it looks like we are talking about the

Travelodge, Crowlands Road 
Eye Green 
Peterborough 
PE6 7SZ

for on-line map users

Directions: 
Exit A1 at the A47 towards P'borough. Follow this rd until you reach the junction of the A47/A1073 heading towards Wisbech. The Travelodge is located on the left, next to the Esso garage. There is a Little Chef and a Harry Ramsden there

So. do we then meet at 1:00pm at the Little Chef on the 29th March?? '

Said A3DFU


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So she said, R6B TT, and I have it on authority that she'll get down to the nitty-gritty of sorting "a" route now, if not the route :-/ [smiley=juggle.gif]

I believe this A3DFU girl has done it before: geting everyone lost comprehensively [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif]

An just in case, this is my mobile:-
07711 609 624


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And if anyone is passing by Marlow on the way to Peterborough, is running early and fancies helping me shift 3 tonnes of Topsoil help is very welcome!

Rob : : [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So here is my suggested route:

Peterborough Meet, 29th March

Stage 1

From TL head north on A1070 m towards Crowland
At 1.74m at crossroads turn left onto B1443
3.85m go under overhead power lines, Wild Fowl Trust (on right)
Carry on along B1443 through Hepston (7.83m), Bainton and Pilsgate (13.18m)
At 15.78m turn north onto B1081 for ~ 0.87m until
A606 west
Cross A1 and follow A606 through Empingham and Whitwell
Afetr 9.9m (fromA1) double back onto yourself to left 
Go to Rutland Water through Upper Hambleton and Hambleton Wood

You should have covered ~30miles

Stage 2

From Car Park go back to A606 towards north-west
3.23m turn left towards Oakham
after ~0.6m turn left onto A6003 through Gunthorpe and Preston
5.84m roundabout: go straight over to Lyddington and Caldecott
10.4m left onto B672 to Rockingham
12.67m left at roundabout onto A6116
13.75m at roundabout left, stay on A 6116
straight over next roundabout
stay on A6116 towards Weldon
two more roundabouts: follow Weldon (reset trip in Weldon*)
A43 turn right onto it*
Left onto A427 towards Oundle
4.47m in Upper Benefield turn towards Glapthorne
7.0m turn left
7.58m at cross roads turn left to Southwick and Southwick Hall
7.8m Southwick Hall

Another 25 miles or so have been covered

Stage 3

From Main road turn left towards Woodnewton, Nassington and Wansford
6.58m turn north onto B671. After .9m
turn right onto A47
8.82m turn left towards Barnack
12.9m turn right onto B1443
go through Bainton, Helpstone, Glinton and Newborough
23.7m turn right onto A1073 and head back to Travelodge just north of A47
Hope you enjoyed your day J Â J Â J

I will have a few copies, but please print it out for yourself and bring a map.

See you all tomorrow Â


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

When suggesting I would attend I forgot that my wife would be 39.5 weeks pregnant  To say she is not keen for me to spend a day out with you guys n gals would be a fair understatement :-/

However the 'stage 2' part of the cruise is only about 15 mins from my house so may be able to 'pop out' to do the lottery or something if I knew what time you expect to be driving through??

Any idea Daniella? are you stopping for long at the end of stage 2? Can I try and catch you up when you get to Rockingham/Weldon??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> However the 'stage 2' part of the cruise is only about 15 mins from my house so may be able to 'pop out' to do the lottery or something if I knew what time you expect to be driving through??
> 
> Any idea Daniella? Â are you stopping for long at the end of stage 2? Â Can I try and catch you up when you get to Rockingham/Weldon??
> 
> ...


Jason, the plan (mine anyway) is to have to decent stops: one at Rutland Water (perhaps about ~2:30pm'ish) and the second one at Southwick Hall. I guess this will be around 4:00pm'ish.

Why don't you ring me on my mobile (07711 609 624) to check out where we are at what time.

Hope to see you tomorrow

Dani 

and all the very best to your wife!!!!!!!!!!!
Is it the first baby??


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I will float this past her in the morning and give you a call in the afternoon if that's OK.

This is our second our first will be 2 at the end of Apriul!!

I would love to make it as I'm Revo'd and will have my SPS3 with me for any of those SPS1 or SPS2 boys and girls which may want to play 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

45 pages in colour and 20 ink cartridges less:
I shall bring some ~15 route plans along.

Ideally we'll have two people in the lead car to do the driving and navigating: not easy for one person on his/her own :-/


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jason,
The very best of luck and have the Revo on Max - 
for our second baby waters broke at 20:03 - baby out at 20:17. I kid you not.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

No offers to help me shift this Topsoil yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> No offers to help me shift this Topsoil yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I went to Marlow for the first time ever on Thursday. I went to the business park just off the the 404.

I would have come if I could! It is very good exercise and I am sorry I can't enjoy this as much as you! ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Come on 55jwb thats no excuse  
I've delivered 10 in my time and I'm sure the leather would not get too damaged in the passenger seat. :-/ if she was to go into labour.   

I'm lucky as my wife who is not too far behind your wife (38w) has a friend coming up so I'm aloud out on the pretence that I return Immediately if it kicks off!!

TTherapy, your wife wasn't shifting top soil when she went into labour was she!!
Top soil movement is what sundays were made for.(or will you have to dig the car out).


----------



## Ajs (May 7, 2002)

This may be late, but count me in.
Be nice to see Graham and Phil again and meet some new faces.
This one is much nearer to me than the Kneesworth meet. 
Almost just round the corner.

From your route plan, we'll all be driving past my house in Weldon in the middle of stage 2

Looks like I'll have to go wash the car now 

John


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Perfect!

She wants me out of the house between 3 and 5 only thing is I will have my nearly two year old in the back so I wont be doing too much hooning around.

I'll ring Daniella about 2.30ish to check out where you all are.

See you later

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Well I made it if only for a little while :-/ I wont steal any thunder, I'm sure thets lots of gossip from the day...

Thanks chaps

Jason


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Good to meet you guys n gals again perhaps we could organise another meet at Southwick Hall Â   :-X  ;D [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Good to meet you guys n gals again perhaps we could organise another meet at Â Southwick Hall Â   :-X  ;D [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Look - I was there until 4:30 ffs! What did I miss : : ?!!!

Great meet - good to see everyone!

Quote of the day:

"is there more than one type of silver because that roadster looks a different colour to the two coupes either side of it..." Â :-[ 
guess I win the dirtiest car award!!!
(but not the cheesiest music in a roadster award Â  ;D)

see you all soon... Coventry on 26/27th April?

Louise


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

You have to ask Mayur AKA asylum seeker  ;D ;D

'' GET OFF MY LAND'' [smiley=furious3.gif]

;D ;D ;D ROTFLMFAO ;D ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> "is there more than one type of silver because that roadster looks a different colour to the two coupes either side of it..." Â :-[
> guess I win the dirtiest car award!!!
> (but not the cheesiest music in a roadster award Â  ;D)


Oh dear, that came out all wrong Louise, I am so sorry. I'm always putting my foot in it  By the way, I thought Burghley House looked a great setting for the annual meet, just my opinion of course.

Thanks to everyone for making it a great day, we really enjoyed it especialy getting banned from Southwick Hall ;D

Dani, thank you for all the hard work you put in to the route, its obvious that you have done this many times before and also very sorry about the accident between you and Jonah, I hope that you both get things sorted out OK. Thanks for the freebies Jonah, I've got the Carbon Monoxide detector on the wall by the boiler already ;D. Sorry I couldn't thank you in person.

Looked at the pics I took and at Rutland Water we had a total of 12 TT's - not bad going.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/1.jpg
Burghley House

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/2.jpg
Southwick Hall

As a finishing note, I went straight past the turn off for the McDonalds (sorry Wak) because we were yacking, decided to go on to Huntingdon and have one there, would you believe they had closed it down  so we went onto another one instead. I was determined to have my Big Mac, large portion of fries and a Macflurry (Smarties flavour of course) Â ;D

Thanks to you all again.

Graham and Hazel


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great to meet up with you guys, apologies Phil for not remembering you...  but I meet sooo many people!!! :'( Nice talking to you and hope to see you again soon.

am very knackered, long day...a bit surreal...Danni/Jonah....did we actually follow a route or was someone making it up!

And that bow-wow at the old house kicking us off her land

MR LoviTTTTTTT ...many thanks for telling me you were going to eat and then leading me to your house...  ;D

I'm following Graham and everyone takes the offramp to eats except Mr Lover-man and I'm just following him looking for food...! After a gazillion miles I turn back to find everyone!  ;D Boy if you had to deal with a 2 year old who hadnt eaten all day it was like having a tied down pirahna in the back! ;D

Some good fun roads...some mad overtaking. mainly by me trying to get there on time...videos to come.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Seems like she can eat her body wieght in crisps though! Just like mine  ;D

Glad everyone had a good day, sorry I could not be there for longer.

Harrison enjoyed himself too ;D

Jason ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Wak, I and the kids had a fantastic time....Aaminah playing musical Cars..in TTotals car one minute and Andrews the next...The music being TTotals choice ...if music is what you want to call it...heeee heee . May be it`ll grow on me (ONE DAY) .

Thank you to all who arranged it....also to Mayur for the Final Climax....what was that womens problem
"People pay thousands to have pictures taken here"she says,
Please explain why.. :-/..its only a over grown cottage for petes sake.

McDonalds has never tasted so good....we were all starving by the end of it...

Farha

P.s Thanks TTotal(JOHN)for Aaminahs Cap.....you really spoil her.....and the DEER misses you already


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Home at last!

What a long hard day, I did have to have a little [smiley=zzz.gif] on the way home....My driver was ok with that 

What a good turn out! LOADS of TT's

as for the old hag at Southwick hall [smiley=furious3.gif] she needs a biTT of fun in her life! did you see her poor husband, looking all sheepish with the "don't make her angry at me" face : i don't know who i have less respect for....women that behave like that...or men that stay and put up with it!.....well done Mayur for being the "polite police" hope her ounce on conscience is pricked ;D

But what about the nutter that started driving the wrong way  up a dual carriageway    Mayur i think you were behind us when that happend?

and i liked the "stag do" at Burghley house ;D they were a right herd were'nt they :

Topped off with a much needed Maccy D's which was delish.

by god do i need a weekend off!

sleep tight everyone.

NickyB

Look forward to the videos Wak


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Great fun day thanks to all

Maybe we can organise some other trespassing stately home meets. 
What she didn't know was when she was giving grief I was in the back door stealing the silver. 

Thanks for the route map Daniela 
also to the stow away in my car- "Arminah" Hitch hikers guide to the galaxy.

Good to see all!

Cheers DXN ---awaiting wak to upload pics.

I think a flyer should be posted to the address with a club apology.

ps her daffodils were crap anyway.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Check here later
http://www.wak-tt.com/peterb2003/peterb2003.htm


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks you all for a great day. Hope everyone got home safe and well. Thanks to Daniela for the route planning Â and Graham as well for the organising. Nicky and John (Mr Nicky) for being volunteered for some of the lead navigating, you did a swell job. Thanks Phil... for not getting lost Â ;D

Yep it was me behind you Nicky when that twat in the Maserati was coming toward us on our side of the dual carriageway Â 

The cretin of a woman who had the look of a year old hemarroid (where did i come up with that one?) really needs to get a life. When she belched out "Put that thing away..." for a second there I thought oh my God... something that hasn't been up in years must have kicked into gear today... her pointing finger brought me back to earth with a bang... it was the camera she was referring to! Flop went that notion!

Pics here: http://www.onholiday.com/tt/

Thanks again to all. I have hi-res pics, just IM me if you would like them. Dani, Wak, Phil there are some lovelies coming your way soon.
mayur


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> The cretin of a woman who had the look of a year old hemarroid (where did i come up with that one?) really needs to get a life. When she belched out "Put that thing away..." for a second there I thought oh my God... something that hasn't been up in years must have kicked into gear today... her pointing finger brought me back to earth with a bang... it was the camera she was referring to! Flop went that notion!


ROFLMAO! Â ;D

Excellent Pics....!
Thanks for taking the close ups of dirt and sneaky pics of me under the tree...luckily you didnt get one when I was behind the bush! Â  ;D

p.s. Who's Mazza? he started the thread did he turn up? Â :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I remember the maserati in the outside lane as I came over the brow of the hill.  LOL

Was it me or did we see loads of maseratis, I counted about 8 in the day.

They must have had a meet locally too.

Still laughing about tresspassing ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

think I saw 5 Maseratis but all different models and NONE together... bit of an odd "meet"... maybe it was a treasure hunt?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> The cretin of a woman who had the look of a year old hemarroid (where did i come up with that one?) really needs to get a life. When she belched out "Put that thing away..." for a second there I thought oh my God... something that hasn't been up in years must have kicked into gear today... her pointing finger brought me back to earth with a bang... it was the camera she was referring to! Flop went that notion!


Mayur you're a nutter ;D ;D ;D ;D :-*



> Who's Mazza? he started the thread did he turn up?


Mmmmmmm....where were you ???


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I remember the maserati in the outside lane as I came over the brow of the hill.  Â LOL
> 
> Was it me or did we see loads of maseratis, I counted about 8 in the day.
> 
> ...


Yep, I just saw this thing coming towards me 
I ducked and dived but was really concerned about the car behind me... I think it was you DXN... you were out of sight at the time. Glad that you avoided the confused plonker.

Judging by the confused geriatric look on most of the drivers I came across, I think it must have been a treasure hunt or a posh man's game of I dare you! ;D

mayur


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> Hi Guys,
> There's a lot of TT's around Peterborough anyone fancy getting together for a meet?
> Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> :


Well an interesting day was had by us all who attended...!!!!!

Thanks to Daniella for planning the route, or I think we would not have got out of the carpark. ;D

Who is this MAZZA perhaps they have brought one of the new stealth Audi TTâ€™s, you know the oneâ€™s no body can seeâ€¦.!!!!!

I think that we all should find out who this person is and all thank them personally for suggesting this meet, and then not organising anything or even turning up. [smiley=rifle.gif]

Perhaps the deer at Burghley House know who he is, as none of us seam to know. ??? ???

Come on guyâ€™s and galâ€™s if you suggest a meet then have the decency to at least turn up, or post to say that you are unable to attend.

:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well looks lie i missed a cracking day,i'm sure i would of told the stuck cow where to get off if i had been there! the mood i was in 
Glad everyone had a nice time especially Daniela after my bump with her :-[
Daniela did suggest i still attended but i thought it best to go home with my baby and get some alternative transport sorted which i have now got.
forget ur 6 speed box i have 18 gears now and leather padded seat bur only two wheels  and its knackering.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Home at last, well since just after lunch time really 

I can only echo everyone's comments: a great day.
Thanks to *??mazza??* for suggesting it 

A Maserati going along the wrong way of a dual carriage way  I'm sooo glad that I had a lovely dinner with a good friend at the time and avoided that T**t

Jonah, I'm sorry to hear that you didn't seem to get a decent courtesy car. BTW: I still got some of your freebees which I'll bring to the GTI (unless you want them back before then)

Wak: yes, someone did plan the route and we stook to it (more or less): thanks Nicky for doing the navigating 

Graham, I thought it was you who planned the day: I just did all the confusion hee, hee hee  ;D ;D :-*

Phil; good man  are you going to organise a meeting at Southwick Hall : ;D

Louise; no Coventry for me:
26th April is David Sutton's Historic Motorsport Visit
27th April is my Peak Cars' Drive to Gr Budworth Mere, Mouldsworth Motormuseum and Cholmondley Castle (this one WILL be open!!!!)

Mayur: thanks for the pictures, really super


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to ask but I was a little distracted on the day by my son..

Who was the chap from Weldon.. Nice to know for next time or local meets. I did not get a proper chance to introduce myself...

I remember you mentioning on the Forum that you could hear the Rocky Speedway from your house, when I mentioned that I had managed to get my car on the track last summer.

Jason


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jason,

the "guy from Weldon" is Ajs = John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great day out ! another successful meet, well done all ! Brilliant to see high percentage of Roadsters attending ! Louise, Graham Phil and self 8) also some great pics again,
Glad Wak didnt get me trippibng up Zahra Wakette ! :-[

Mayur your pics are vert arty again, I love

1) Nickys car with the 4 Rings...great idea I will speak to her !

2) Wak hung under the tree ! I thought his neck was longer !

Sorry Jonah , you do realise that you were car number 13 dont you ! 

Let us know what the damage is , photos ? Cheers for all the glue stuff, guess you will be needing a little yourself ??? Hope you get it fixed ok and catch the person who stopped in front of you


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Looks like you had a good day, I am sorry I missed it, you all look so happy on this photo: 

http://www.onholiday.com/tt/pboro29-03- ... age27.html

No, really though I was in Sheffield and made it as far as Lincoln in the morning with the full intention of catching you up some where near Peterborough and got way-laid shopping. Tell me more about the grumpy woman I love a row!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

v funi Dons - and you KNOW Mayur only takes good shots..you should have seen us the rest of the day ;D ;D


----------



## Ajs (May 7, 2002)

> Who was the chap from Weldon


Yep, that was me 
Nice to meet you & your son, we'll have to arrange a local meet 
sometime, theres plenty of TTs around Corby/Kettering.
Mind you, I seem to remember thats how the Peterborough meet 
came about and were there any Peterborough TT's there?

Great day, some spirited driving and luckily I escaped the trespassing
charge by dropping out early, strangely enuf, just as the
convoy wound its way though Weldon.

John


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Looks like you had a good day, I am sorry I missed it, you all look so happy on this photo: Â
> 
> http://www.onholiday.com/tt/pboro29-03- ... age27.html


hehehe... it's one that needs a nice caption(s)... any ideas?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well spotted Donga !

I thought that myself too ! What on earth were we doing ? ? ? It is ripe for captions, maybe we could do a competition in the 1st Magazine Louise ? ? ?

John


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Well spotted Donga !
> 
> I thought that myself too ! What on earth were we doing ? ? ? It is ripe for captions, maybe we could do a competition in the 1st Magazine Louise ? ? ?
> 
> John


Just had another look at the pic... John what is our WakiTTa doing behind you... or should I say on your behind!  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well if they are all objecting about "bad smells" it couldnt be me or WakiTTa wouldnt be stood so close behind my exhaust. 

So...my caption is.

WakiTTa Shouts ..........

"5
4
3
2
1
0.......... Ok then come and find me !


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Beat me to it, TTotal - it definitely has the look of a ''Who farted?' pic!! Or 'Where's me TT?' ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

And WHO is the foot approaching from the far right?? ??? ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> LOL! Beat me to it, TTotal - it definitely has the look of a ''Who farted?' pic!! Or 'Where's me TT?' ;D


   ROFLMAO!

That's an ideal caption for that pic, you all look so happy - not! Was (quote Mayur) the "year old hemarroid" woman approaching Â


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

So I guess the wind was def blowing left to right !!! Phewwww... ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> hehehe... it's one that needs a nice caption(s)... any ideas?


How about:

*There were some deer here a second ago! Why did they run away ??*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes dear ! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mazza !Time to show yourself mate ! As one of the plenty of TT's in Peterborough - where were you then ?

All that fun and on your doorstep ! ???


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> Mazza !Time to show yourself mate ! As one of the plenty of TT's in Peterborough - where were you then ?
> 
> All that fun and on your doorstep ! ???


Perhaps MAZZA was the Maserati going the wrong way on the duel carriageway.... ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mazza=Maserati

That figures :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh........and also the Lemon Yellow Maserati Bora that tipped up at the Burleigh House stop over ...mmm ? ???


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Re: caption

How about.....

*"Hands up who is organising this!!!"*

;D ;D ;D

or

*"How do we get out of the car park then?"*

and yeah........fanx Mayur for _that_ one : i can assure you that one will not join the "lovely bottom" pic from the IOW meet that is on my note board at work.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

hehehe Nicky...
It really looks like an Alkaseltzer addicts day out Â ;D
Two have their hands over their mouths, two have their hands over their stomachs, and one has his hand over his... well... see for yourself ! 
What a bunch... ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mayur:

it's all due to the Indian meal out the night before the day after : ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur:
> 
> it's all due to the Indian meal out the night before the day after Â : ;D


Hehehe!

I guess some get their chipped, other get theirs curried!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I would always go for a chipped curry [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nah...curried chips, Welsh style ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Whit or without ??? :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whit (?) or without what which or when but not where ! ???


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

??? Whit whot ??? whot are ulot on abot ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry mate, this is olde Englishe speake (ie a load of old bollo**s!) J


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> where ! ???


Where ? You ask where ??

Where is the event Â :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No no no Daniela...

Where *was*the event#? ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dohhhh:

It's more important to live in the present than in the past ;D ;D

So: where *is* the event ??? :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> present


Present.....Present.............Did somebody say *Present* ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bloody essex gal.....

PRESENT not PRESENT ! :

Yes we all know ITS NICKY'S BIRTHDAY ON TUESDAY 8th APRIL
Yes we all know ITS NICKY'S BIRTHDAY ON TUESDAY 8th APRIL
Yes we all know ITS NICKY'S BIRTHDAY ON TUESDAY 8th APRIL
Yes we all know ITS NICKY'S BIRTHDAY ON TUESDAY 8th APRIL
Yes we all know ITS NICKY'S BIRTHDAY ON TUESDAY 8th APRIL
Yes we all know ITS NICKY'S BIRTHDAY ON TUESDAY 8th APRIL
Yes we all know ITS NICKY'S BIRTHDAY ON TUESDAY 8th APRIL

What day ?????????????????????????????
Whats happening ???????????????????????
Who ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

is it ....she kept that quiet : [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Bloody essex gal.....
> 
> PRESENT not PRESENT ! :
> 
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Bloody essex gal.....
> 
> PRESENT not PRESENT ! :
> 
> ...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

8th April, hm???

I shall light a candle ;D and have a birthday cake  and wash it down with some good ol' grape juice ;D ;D

ps: how do I wash a candle down with grape juice?
Advice, please :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=bomb.gif]Theres is no hope.... :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=end.gif]

Are you sure there is no hope at all  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok
ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok
ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok
ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok
ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok
ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok okok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Phew, I'm soooo relieved ;D

I may just about see another day [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Uh... Did I miss something (apart from the whole meet - sorry!)? What accident between Dani and Jonah?!???

S.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sure they wont mid if Itell u the story second hand...

Daniela was stopped as a dog was in the road, Jonah was approacing from behind...but there was a tight bend between them Â and Jonah reackons he maybe could have been a bit slower going round the corner, anyhow he bumped into the back (Jonah has posted pics onthe main page) Â John

Ps thanks for the phone help the other morning (afternoon actually) and getting you out of bed Â :-[
sorry to disturb anything that was going on Â ![smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The Hishpisher is now on and sounding great, wak has also modded his airbox but just with a saw !!!! 

Are u still a Porker driver ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

> Mazza !Time to show yourself mate ! As one of the plenty of TT's in Peterborough - where were you then ?
> 
> All that fun and on your doorstep ! ???


Mazza is my brother in law. I can confirm that he does infact own a very nice Denim Blue TT and was actually talking about this meet to me whilst it was going on! He couldn't make it cos he was down in Surrey with his in-laws  !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Futie, thanks for that, can I pinch the burble from your TVR ?

Shame your B I L missed a fun day out ... maybe another time !

Tell him to get to Kneesworth meet on 16th April, see events page !

Cheers John


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

No probs - you can nick some noise if you like - it's cat-less and _very_ noisy at the moment, so there's plenty to go round! Will tell him about Kneesworth!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

What's all this about TVR owners having a say???
It probably wouldn't make it to a meet anyway.
I am up for the 16th guys. My car is gleaming and everything is where it should be.

See you then. Gutted I missed the Peterborough meet.

Keep me updated!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha he does exist, Hi Mazza, thanks for the Peterborough drive it was great of you to suggest it ! 
See you at Knees then .

John -The Long Distance Traveller from Southampton.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> It probably wouldn't make it to a meet anyway.
> I am up for the 16th guys. My car is gleaming and everything is where it should be.
> See you then. Gutted I missed the Peterborough meet. Â
> Keep me updated!


MAZZA  ... at last!!!

You missed agreat meeting, man  
gates to stop us going to a car park and a _lttle, old, outraged lady shouting abuse at us_ :

If you use the *events board* then you'll find most of the meetings listed there :-*

See you in the near future, I hope.

ps: please keep organising more meetings, will you


----------

